# MOP - machine polished



## chris_bmw (Oct 2, 2006)

*MOP - machine polished - Dundee Area*

Hey guys. Just registered on this forum today. Have looked through the forum on a number of occasions. Some great info and write ups.

Just one question is there anyone in the Dundee area that can recommend a place where I can get my BMW machine polished. The swirl marks are quite bad and i really want my paint looking new again.

Thanks in advance

Chris


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Dundee area? Hmm?

No one springs to mind! No one good anyway! 

Only kidding! Have a word with 'Dave KG'.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Or send a PM to blr123, you won't go wrong.


----------



## chris_bmw (Oct 2, 2006)

cheers for the quick responses guys. 

Will wait for a while for any more replies and will then send some pm's


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Im in Dundee mate what are you driving !!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chris_bmw (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey driving a black E36 BMW. What about you?


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Sapphire black e46 saloon that is away to get the full treatment (ie pc etc) next week while im off on holiday !!!


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Sapphire black e46 saloon with full m-tech kit inside and ouside that is away to get the full treatment (ie pc etc) next week while im off on holiday !!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi mate! :wave: 

YHPM. :thumb:


----------



## chris_bmw (Oct 2, 2006)

TUBS said:


> Sapphire black e46 saloon with full m-tech kit inside and ouside that is away to get the full treatment (ie pc etc) next week while im off on holiday !!!


Sounds nice mate. Who is doing the 'full treatment' for you?


----------



## chris_bmw (Oct 2, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Hi mate! :wave:
> 
> YHPM. :thumb:


Thanks 

PM replied to. :wave:


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

chris_bmw said:


> Sounds nice mate. Who is doing the 'full treatment' for you?


Myself, but 'Davekg' is the best in the area by far !!!
Only been doing it for a few months but learning a great deal on the forum and from Dave as well !!! 
Heres my run about corsa that did few weeks back !!!!

http://www.detailingworld.com/showthread.php?t=13335


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

I feel a twin job coming on..........with the rotaries on hand aswell TUBS just incase you need them :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Hello

and once you get your lovely car done come on up and see us

Oct 29th at 1300pm is the time and date for your diary for this years annual Aberdeen BMW Car Club Meet 
The location once again will be Brewersfayre,Portlethen,Aberdeen
We will have some lunch and a blether then a run out Royal Deeside
We will be collecting money on the day for the Meningitis Research Charity,so please come along if you can and show your support

Update:
Tables booked for 1345pm if anyone wants food,After eating we will then head out on a run 

Mains of Balquharn 
Address Badentoy Road, Porlethen, Aberdeen, Grampian 
Postcode AB12 4QS 
Telephone 01224 783856

Fax 01224 783836 
Directions Situated on the A90 at Portlethen, 3 miles south of Aberdeen. From either side of carriageway take turn off 'Portlethen Shopping Centre, Badentoy Park' and follow signs for Badentoy Park. restaurant is on the right beside Travelinn



Everyone Welcome


----------



## chris_bmw (Oct 2, 2006)

thanks pete. I might do that. See if i can get off work. 

I have been to one of the meets before at the wheel inn in Scone.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

chris_bmw said:


> thanks pete. I might do that. See if i can get off work.
> 
> I have been to one of the meets before at the wheel inn in Scone.


Thats right i recall that


----------



## chris_bmw (Oct 2, 2006)

Pete, Where is the other forum gone on BMW Car club? 

The one i can find, no one posts on it at all


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

chris_bmw said:


> Pete, Where is the other forum gone on BMW Car club?
> 
> The one i can find, no one posts on it at all


The club now run the forum for club members only
all other post can be found on http://www.bavarian-board.co.uk/index.asp

This is the guy that run the old forum,but now its non club based (allegedly)


----------



## chris_bmw (Oct 2, 2006)

Cheers pete. Thats where it went.


----------

